# Survival Horror RP - Any takers?



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Having recently finished cacking myself over Alien Isolation and noticing that the RP section seems to be moving down a more slow moving contemplative route, I was wondering if I could muster up any interest for a survival horror RP.

The setting would likely be set in the lower levels of some Hive city, set in 30/40k (perhaps some of the unknown horrors of the Great Crusade would work better than the known baddies of the 40k setting). I would name an antagonist because a) this is just an interest thread so such a thing is not fixed yet and b) what you don't know is creepier I think. You would take on the roles of random Johns/Janes trying to survive and perhaps work out what the hell is going on. Some might have combat experience, others won't. The chief aspect would be character interaction and trying to survive, *not* combat. High probability of fatality if you are silly, although people could rejoin as different characters.

So, what do people think?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep, I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm a 30/40k version of cthulu this could be fun


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm always interested in seeing the 40k universe from different angles so I'd be up for it.


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

In.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

You have my attention


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Jawohl.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, 6 is enough for me to feel this is worth doing. I'll formulate an actual coherent story-line ant such like and then I'll set up a recruitment thread. Watch this space.


----------



## Carrick1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd be interested but whom would we be ? Guardsmen or space marines


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Probably neither, especially not marines since part of survival horror is to instill some form of fear in the characters.


----------



## Carrick1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

Either way should be interesting.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Aye, they characters will consist of mostly civilians. Maybe one or two PDF/Arbites folks, but they hardly have an extensive military training and even then I'm not certain.

Just to give you guys an eta, I'm planning on getting the plan and recruitment thread finished up on the 6 hour train ride I have on Thurday. If not then it'll be at some other point during the weekend. Basically, by Sunday night you should hopefully see something come of this.


----------



## Carrick1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

Kinda new to the whole forum rp I mean I've done bits but nothing this well thorght out, for me this is like a big fish leaving his pond for the ocean 
I feel out of my depth but at the same time wanting to jump into an rp story arch


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Had the time today and felt the creative juices flowing, so the recruitment thread for this is up. Hopefully you guys/gals like it!


----------

